# Puppy vs Adult food vs raw



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Preparing for my new baby, she is 10 weeks old now and will be coming home Tuesday. 

I am reading so many conflicting articles on how to properly feed a large breed puppy, I've had plenty of puppies in rescue, but this is my first large breed puppy. Some articles I read say feeding puppy food can cause to rapid of growth and lead to bone and joint problems later in life. Others I ready say adult foods lack the proper levels of protein and vitamins for a puppy to grow properly. 

I plan to put her on raw (both of my other dogs are raw fed), but have also read that raw diets can also cause to rapid of growth. So much conflicting information - I want what's best for my new baby, long term I believe raw is the way to go, but am a bit concerned about knowing how to balance it properly for a growing puppy, especially since mine is recovering from a fractured leg. 

I use Wag.com to get my dog food I'm disabled so it is so much easier and often times the same price or a bit cheaper then having to find a way to get to the store since I can't drive. So I am open to any brand they sell, which is quite a large variety. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

I would try the puppy food first until she's about 5 months old. Then, you can choose raw (no experience) or adult food.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

For kibble, what brands are the best? There are so many choices - I order my food online and have it delivered, so I can pretty much get any food I want. I know the breeder has her on Costco puppy food - I want something higher quality then that. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

Servicepoodlemomma said:


> For kibble, what brands are the best? There are so many choices - I order my food online and have it delivered, so I can pretty much get any food I want. I know the breeder has her on Costco puppy food - I want something higher quality then that.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I say Acana,Canidae or something similar. You could try all life stages food too.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Large breed puppy food properly formulated isnt going to cause any issues because its specifically made to slow growth, unlike standard puppy foods. Just don't feed regular puppy food!


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Would an all life stage food such as Canidae be OK, or should I stick with large breed puppy food? What companies make a good large breed puppy food?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Many all life stages foods are perfect, you just have to check the calcium to make sure it's not excessive. And that's true for any food!


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

What is the ideal calcium level for a large breed puppy?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

Servicepoodlemomma said:


> Would an all life stage food such as Canidae be OK, or should I stick with large breed puppy food? What companies make a good large breed puppy food?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



It should be ok. I have no idea on large breed puppy food.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I like Fromm 4star grain frees. They're all life stages, gentle on tummies. It's what my mini is doing well on (as well as 2 of my others).


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I would start with a species appropriate diet from the start (raw). For puppies the guidelines are to feed the amount you would for their ideal adult weight. So for example if an adult dog should weigh 45 then you feed your puppy the amounts of raw meat/ bones/ organs that you would a 45 pound dog. Calculate based on weight. 80% muscle meat 10% bone 10% organs half being liver. These can be adjusted based on your dog though. It is best to start with chicken breast and not add in organs for a few weeks and do it in small amounts like a teaspoon.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

If you were to do a kibble I would do Ziwipeak or Orijen, I hear those are best.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advice. Moving to a larger apartment soon and then plan to buy a small chest freezer so I can do real raw. Tried Ziwi Peak mixed with what the breeder was feeding her but it didn't go over well with her tummy. Halona would have nothing to do with raw so I have her on TOTW, are all life stage foods really good enough to supply all the nutrients needed by a large breed puppy? Not finding many options I like for large breed puppy food! 

Also not sure if I am feeding her enough. I feed her a bit more then I would feed Halona in a meal, and she gets a smaller meal in the middle of the day but feels a bit thin to me - Her mom is 50 lbs, dad was 60, breeder said to expect her to be around 50-55 full grown which is what Halona weighs.....



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My girls eat Ziwi peak dry, but I have to tell you, the food does produce much larger, softer stools then kibble, so you have to start them on it VERY slowly. When I get a puppy, I will start out using it as treats, and take months to build up her tolerance! Stella and Chewies however, is the opposite - it gives them very small, dry stools, so you could give a mix to get the perfect balance.


----------

